# Ghrp6



## Nachez (Jan 25, 2008)

today starts my first log on GHRP-6.
Im 22 yrs old. 
I just got my shippments in the mail. I already made the solution.
mixed the water with the  ghrp6. Already took the injection. N i really do got to say. these pro body builders r brave. These injections hurt. I injected into the abdominal muscle. 
if my 6 month cycle is a success N i start to see wonderful result with in the next couple months I will inform you all. 
Hopefully I will see good joint recovery benefits at the 100mcg a day dose.


----------



## Nachez (Jan 25, 2008)

side effects so far seem to be i feel sleepy.
Also took a Gaba supplement n will take some L arginine later today when i get some from walmart.  im off to take a nap.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2008)

Get ready to eat! This stuff will make you hungry. I seem to remember doing at least 300 mcg/day, maybe up to 500. Could be wrong, though. Best of luck!


----------



## Nachez (Jan 25, 2008)

im avoiding going over 300 mcg.

i read bout side effects similar to hypoglymia when u get past 500 mcg a day.


----------



## Nachez (Feb 12, 2008)

*well*

im some what leaner. it helped heal up a ankle injury nicely.
i will soon move to 200 mcg a day n get back to you all.


----------



## ghrp-6 (May 24, 2010)

The effects will be seen after a while, and yeah just be ready with the sleeping habbits. Regards to you.

visit:gm2labs.com/products/ghrp-6


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 25, 2010)

how did the rest of the log go any new info on the results of your ghrp-6 use???


----------



## wor kev (Jul 9, 2010)

hi folks i have been body building for about 5 years and have been taking sust and deca in the last year of training until i had an accident and broke both my wrists. i have not been able to do any training for 10 months i have lost a shit load of weight and now its time to get back to the gym. i have been told about GHRP6 from a friend that it can or will help with recovery can anyone help with a bit more info thanks


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 23, 2010)

To be truthful with you I think you would far better off with either IGF or HGH in the area where you were injured.


----------

